# αποϊδεολογικοποίηση = de-ideologization



## cythere (May 26, 2008)

Υπάρχει κάποιος όρος για αυτή τη λέξη στα αγγλικά;
Σκέφτομαι το disidealization, αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι δόκιμο.

Η πρόταση είναι η εξής:
Η αυξανόμενη αποϊδεολογικοποίηση της πολιτικής και η παγκοσμιοποίηση της μαζικής κουλτούρας, αποτελούν μερικά από τα στοιχεία που καθιστούν επίκαιρο το τρίπτυχο αποξένωση – χειραφέτηση – κοινωνικά κινήματα...

Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια!


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2008)

Σαν φόρμα το αντίστοιχο είναι "de-ideologization".

de-ideologization of politics

de-ideologisation of politics


----------



## Zazula (May 26, 2008)

nickel said:


> Σαν φόρμα το αντίστοιχο είναι "de*-*ideologization".


Κι εγώ που είχα πειστεί ότι το πληκτρολόγιό σου δεν είχε καθόλου πλήκτρο για το ενωτικό.


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2008)

Zazula said:


> ​Κι εγώ που είχα πειστεί ότι το πληκτρολόγιό σου δεν είχε καθόλου πλήκτρο για το ενωτικό.


Δεν λειτουργεί στο ελληνικό πληκτρολόγιο. Μόνο στο αγγλικό βγαίνει η παύλα (δεν έχουν διαλυτικά οι έρμοι, βάζουν παύλες).


----------



## cythere (May 26, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια, nickel!


----------

